# Continuing with my "Black Out" Theme...



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Continuing with my "Black Out" Theme... 

Before... 










After...


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

You should have purchased a black Routan


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Parky50 said:


>


 x2


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks good, but don't get too close to Area 51 it looks like an alien from the back. Is that the spray on tint? You need to black out your antenna now, not kidding. Just don't black out the VW badges, they never look right.:thumbup:


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Yeah black*

I agree, should have bought black, but we all live with what we have..........like the look..........continuing with the black theme, how about some carbon fiber (black of course) for the exterior B-pillar and the C-pillar, also a piece that fits at the point of the A-pillar by the mirror? See CARID.COM on the dash kit area for the exterior kit. Looks really good.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks all !!! 

Actually I'm glad the van is silver... makes all the black accents jump out. 

Yes it is the VHT Night Shades Spray on tint... pretty cool stuff. Lot's of video out on youtube on VHT Night Shades 

I like the black antenna idea.... I'll do that next. 
Looking into the Pillars too... Great Idea !!!


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you paint the roof bars? Or is the lighting different? Next, how about painting the brow above the licence plate black, then put on there LEDs running from taillamp to taillamp. Autozone or Advance auto have some taillight LEDs that are red , and have yellow sequencial turn signals in them. Pretty cool stuff. How will you paint the antenna? Same as the wheels?


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I'm thinking of painting my grill surround on my routan like an 08 wolfsburg, leaving the chrome grill and emblem and jsut paintint around like this.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Did you paint the roof bars? Or is the lighting different? Next, how about painting the brow above the licence plate black, then put on there LEDs running from taillamp to taillamp. Autozone or Advance auto have some taillight LEDs that are red , and have yellow sequencial turn signals in them. Pretty cool stuff. How will you paint the antenna? Same as the wheels?


 It is just the lighting on the roof bars, no changes there. I'll check into the LEDs, that could be another fun day of modding. I'm not sure yet on the antenna, maybe an epoxy enamel will do the trick.


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

h2oveedub96 said:


> I'm thinking of painting my grill surround on my routan like an 08 wolfsburg, leaving the chrome grill and emblem and jsut paintint around like this.
> 
> That would be very cool h2oveedub96...:thumbup:
> Be sure to post us some pics when it done for sure !!!


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

For the antenna, try black Plasti Dip: 

http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip 


Looking good so far!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

vwbugstuff said:


> For the antenna, try black Plasti Dip:
> 
> http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip
> 
> ...


 Good idea !!! 
That would remain flexible as well. :thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I Must me getting Old... 

dont like it :thumbdown:


----------



## Parky50 (Oct 15, 2010)

redzone98 said:


> I Must me getting Old...
> 
> dont like it :thumbdown:


 
That's ok... I appreciate your honesty...


----------



## darin45 (Feb 23, 2000)

You should p-coat the wheels all black...I also think the tails should have been "smoked" rather than dark black. All in all, I give u props on atleast attempting to mod the van since, nobody has really has pushed the envelope with these! :thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Parky50 said:


> That's ok... I appreciate your honesty...


 
i think its the wheels that im having a hard time with, i think you need some black multi spokes, maybe 19s, and drop to pull all it together


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

I think you're right, the silver does help bring out the black, I like it. A kind of two-tone. But I like the classics and two-tones are :thumbup:


----------

